# Hoyt Xtec spec question



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

I cannot answer if it will shoot better but, if Hoyt had the original design right, it probably will. I have the same bow in the #6 cam, just ordered new strings and will use this link to set it up. Good luck. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391


----------



## TNbowshooter (Mar 18, 2004)

That is the method I used when putting the string/cables on. I have the cams timed and in sync as perfect as I can get them. Cables are over reference holes equal distance on both cams, tiller is even, draw length is dead on. Almost no vibration at the shot and the wall is great, very solid. It tuned very easy, bullet holes within 4 shots, and field tips and broadheads are hitting together out to 30 yards. The bow is shooting better than it ever has. Have no complaints about it all. Am just wondering what if anything I would gain by trying to get it to factory specs?


----------



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

Send Javi a message - he can answer - but, his method referenced tells how to bring back to AtoA. If you are like me, the bow is more accurate than I can ever be. Sounds like it is shooting well but I am one of those anal engineers that would probably try to bring it into spec.


----------



## Gman Gary (Nov 26, 2003)

*XtEC*

Don't mess with it. The factory has tolerances as well. I will tell you if you measure 5 bows they will vary at least 1/8. There are so many parts that can vary the dimensions you talk about. 
Limb strength and poundage,
Twists in the string and cables.
Length of cables.
Cam tolerence
etc.
If it shoots great leave it. 
We are all the same we want maximum performance. When we get the bow shooting great we want to make it better. If this is a hunting bow. Leave it alone and get a second bow to mess with.
Gman


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Leave it alone. Bow specs are set in stone. They will change a bit depending on your cam size and drawlength. Just shoot the thing and don't worry about it. You will spend for ever trying to get everything "perfect" and the bow isn't going to shoot any better.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

The only thing your missing out on is draw weight. If your happy with performance leave it alone. Twist back to spec's and you will probably gain 3 pounds in draw weight.


----------

